# 3 deer hunters looking for club



## Keith (Feb 17, 2005)

We are interested in joining a new club I live in fayette county and the other 2 live in canton would prefer to be no further south than Talbot county.thanks


----------



## Gary Mercer (Feb 17, 2005)

How about Heard???  Less than 45 minutes from Peachtree City, where I live.
I have two open, and will know if there are more on Saturday.
Gary Mercer
The Briar Patch


----------



## Keith (Feb 21, 2005)

Still looking


----------



## meriwether john (Feb 22, 2005)

still have 4 openings.


----------



## Keith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks but we were looking for something a little cheaper if possible.


----------



## Bowzonly (Mar 8, 2005)

*Pickens County 500 Acres*



			
				Keith said:
			
		

> We are interested in joining a new club I live in fayette county and the other 2 live in canton would prefer to be no further south than Talbot county.thanks


I have 500 acres about 10 miles west of Jasper, GA. I will have 12 members total. We have many deer and turkey and about 5 miles of ATV trails. We have 12 food plots with rye now and BioLogic in the spring. We'll have 10 club stands and 4 ground blinds, you can also put up your own stand. Membership is $800 per year, not season, you will get a key to the gated property and may visit any time for scouting, camping or hunting. I'll have trail cam pics of the turkeys by Friday and already have many pics of our deer. No alcohol is allowed on our property!
Jim
lazy_s_huntingclub@yahoo.com


----------



## AKJ (Mar 16, 2005)

Deer Hunters Needed. Over 3100 Acres in Talbot County, GA for Hunting Deer, Turkey, Rabbitts...... 
Delta Hunting Club is located approximately eight miles east of Talbotton, GA. Just off U.S. Hwy 80. The club has been in exsistance for over 20 years. The club has food plots and supplemental feeding. Talbot County is a QDM. 
Membership is $850. per year. The club's fiscal year starts June 1st.
__________________
AKJ


----------



## msubulldog (Mar 17, 2005)

Maybe a little too far, but we have openings in Marion county.  I live in Kennesaw and it takes me about 2:15 to get down there.  If interested pm me and  I will answer questions


----------



## Keith (Mar 18, 2005)

*Joined Club*

We joined a club in etowah called etowah sportsman club. 5100 ac 100 memebers closer to work a lot further from home just hope I did not make a mistake by deciding to leave south Ga for north GA if you know about this area please let me know.


----------



## Bowzonly (Mar 22, 2005)

*8 openings left in Pickens County*



			
				Keith said:
			
		

> We are interested in joining a new club I live in fayette county and the other 2 live in canton would prefer to be no further south than Talbot county.thanks


We have 500 acres, abundant deer and turkey, 30 minutes from Canton.
Jim
lazy_s_huntingclub@yahoo.com


----------



## Dblackwood (May 8, 2005)

Please see my ad "882 acres...." and let me know if you have an interest.

Thanks!   Don (404) 309-3490


----------



## cmcmillan (May 9, 2005)

Talbot County, QDM, 408 acres need 4- 5 members
$415

Allen
770-943-7758
after 5 pm


----------



## Dblackwood (May 9, 2005)

Please see my add, "Talbot County QDM Club Needs New Members; I don't know how to attach it here.

We have a good club, limit density to 9 members; been trophy managed for 8 years. Please call if I can help you.

Don    (404) 309-3490


----------



## Dblackwood (May 25, 2005)

Did you guys find a place?

I have four openings in my Talbot County club; 882 acres, 1/3 cut over three years ago (see my ad "Talbot County QDM Club Needs New Members".

Please advise if I can help.

Don   404-309-3490


----------



## cmcmillan (May 26, 2005)

407 acres in Talbot cty
$415
QDM, FAMILY ORIENTED, CLEAR CUT, SELECT CUT
ELECTRIC,WATER.BATHOUSE.  NEED 5 MEMBERS


ALLEN
AFTER 5:30 PM
770-943-7758


----------



## klsmelser (May 27, 2005)

I have a lease in Upson County just south of Thomaston that has some openings.  I also have a larger camp in Laurens county (East of Macon out I-16) that has camper hookups, water, power and bathhouse.

Non drinking camp, serious sportsmen only.


----------

